# Test Enanthate when will I feel it kick in?



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

My cycle: dbol 1-4 40mg per day

test e 500mg 2ml per week

From week 1-4 put on a good few kg from dbol alone

Dbol is finished now and just got the test itself its abuirahn test enanthate and I trust my source that its not bunk but am not seeing much in the way of gains or maybe am not sure?

Since dropping dbol my weights fluctuated up and down and kept strength this week and only added say 1 rep on each compound lift if even that basically the same

Ive read and some get test kicking in early say week 3-4 others week 6-7 my sex drives increased a lot but not sure if the test has kicked in to its full potential am getting good pumps now if thats anything to help

Also to add diets minimum of 3500 calories with max being about 4200 and at least 220 protein


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Apparently in the 4th week it should kick in and why didn't you run dbol through the cycle? Running adex and HCG right?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Dowie said:


> I'm on week 7 and haven't felt the 'kick' yet. Im filling out, heavier on the scales ect but i'm not feeling these so called 'superhuman feelings'


???

What lab and dose you running?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fat said:


> Apparently in the 4th week it should kick in and why didn't you run dbol through the cycle? Running adex and HCG right?


I am running dbol see first post

Couldnt get adex until a while after and dbol gains do come from estrogen Ive been told and decided to run without adex and have not had any gyno

Also read on here that lean guys dont really get gyno as easy and are more likely on someone with high bf but this is not written in stone

HCG Ill start in a few weeks time



Dowie said:


> I'm on week 7 and haven't felt the 'kick' yet. Im filling out, heavier on the scales ect but i'm not feeling these so called 'superhuman feelings'


Im filling out too and definately made gains but not sure if its all down to dbol or from the test but definately seen a good increase so far

Am feeling more alpha male and a look at every girl in sight! lol

Also as well am using aburihan test enanthate 250mg/ml and its batch number 9010 made date: 2010 expiry date 2015 all vials have same amount of clear liquid inside


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

I felt it about 8 weeks, but I think the first 5 weeks on cycle may have been wasted with bunk gear. I think everyone is different


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Mate that's 'kickin' don't expect to be superman in the literal sense doesn't happen like that despite what some guys decide to exaggerate it to be. Remember as well 500mg is only a low dose of test. What yOur feeling is about spot on.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Super_G said:


> I felt it about 8 weeks, but I think the first 5 weeks on cycle may have been wasted with bunk gear. I think everyone is different


what kinda feeling when its fully kicking any changes you feel?



Pain2Gain said:


> Mate that's 'kickin' don't expect to be superman in the literal sense doesn't happen like that despite what some guys decide to exaggerate it to be. Remember as well 500mg is only a low dose of test. What yOur feeling is about spot on.


I know am sure its kicked in just now because of the well being and feeling good more confident and sex drives all up but just not sure on gains because while I was taking dbol that helped a lot but now dropped its still there but not as much as when it was with dbol

This is my first cycle so I see 500mg a adequate dose especially with it being about 10x what you produce naturally


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't get me wrong mate I'm not putting you down on the dose I'm only on 800mg myself! I just meant in the grand scheme of things there not mega doses where you will really know its there if that makes sense.

I would not worry on it to much don't forget you have dropped the combined effects of the dbol now so your fooled into thinking the test is not doing much I bet you would feel different if you had just done the test, give it a couple weeks and I'm sure you will get that juiced feeling back.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> Don't get me wrong mate I'm not putting you down on the dose I'm only on 800mg myself! I just meant in the grand scheme of things there not mega doses where you will really know its there if that makes sense.
> 
> I would not worry on it to much don't forget you have dropped the combined effects of the dbol now so your fooled into thinking the test is not doing much I bet you would feel different if you had just done the test, give it a couple weeks and I'm sure you will get that juiced feeling back.


Yes I think that's what it is because I was having the DBOL every day trough out the day i put all gains down to that will see how a get on in the next week and see if scales keep moving



Dowie said:


> 500mg a week mate, Pharma grade test aswell, schering testoviron, from a trusted source too so it's good gear. As i said, it's working, just not getting alot of the feelings i read about before starting.


All link you a journal to a guy on here who was using that but failed I complete his journal when on computer

What are you feeling ATM


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

I am very happy to come across this thread as I was worried. I am on week *5* Geofman Test E (500mg) and I haven't "felt it" yet. Like some of you have said, the effect is probably exaggerated or the people who get a massive kick have naturally low testosterone in the first place. I think I'm growing bigger but I don't notice such things on myself, I'll be able to tell when I do the measurements at the end of my cycle, plus my bf is high so that doesn't help. Looking forward to the drug free cut!

I managed to break glass INTO my amps twice now. Had to throw them away, hardest thing I've had to do


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

This 'kicking in' is utter bullsh!t!

Maybe expect a 'kick' if your on 1.5g around 3 weeks but on something as low as 500mg, you will never get a 'kick'

On something like 500mg you will most likely have consistent, sustained progress and it will be a lot easier to push though sticking points.

But never expect a 'kicking in' point. Thats bro science!

Anyone who says otherwise is a sucker to placebo


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

^^^ I look forward to reading the replies from our 'learned friend'!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Me too.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone

I think the term kick is really just the wrong word used and has been passed on as it just kicking in all of a sudden

What people mean or I IMO they mean by kick is when they'll start feeling an seeing results

For me after day 8-9 of first jab my libido when through the roof and have seen steady progress throughout cycle so far

A lot of other people have commented on me getting bigger but I can't see it much myself and one night done a quick arm size measurement and was up about an inch so it's definitely there

Am with you on the exaggeration about all of a sudden you become superhuman


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

Rq355 said:


> Thanks for the input everyone
> 
> I think the term kick is really just the wrong word used and has been passed on as it just kicking in all of a sudden
> 
> ...


Totally.

Though, most people on this forum DO expect on the 28th day to suddenly feel a surge of awesome strength lolol  Logic fails some


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Rq355 said:


> I am running dbol see first post
> 
> Couldnt get adex until a while after and dbol gains do come from estrogen Ive been told and decided to run without adex and have not had any gyno
> 
> ...


You probably know this but just making sure.. You do realise HCG should be used throughout the whole cycle to maintain testicular function to help you recover faster and yes estrogen is needed to make gains but a small dose of adex doesn't remove all of it but prevents a lot of sides not just gyno.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Wasp said:


> Totally.
> 
> Though, most people on this forum DO expect on the 28th day to suddenly feel a surge of awesome strength lolol  Logic fails some


Or maybe it's just relative lack of experience in taking Test?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Fat said:


> You probably know this but just making sure.. You do realise HCG should be used throughout the whole cycle to maintain testicular function to help you recover faster and yes estrogen is needed to make gains but a small dose of adex doesn't remove all of it but prevents a lot of sides not just gyno.


Anno but for first cycles you can get away with not using HCG

I will be using HCG but in the last few weeks and may run through PCT still undecided yet at the moment

Not just GYNO water retention

I did believe in not running it without adex at the start but as times went on a don't see myself having any estrogen related sides and will not run ATM might get some for when am running HCG but for the moment all is good


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Dowie said:


> I get this too mate but like you i don't see it when i look in the mirror. Atm i feel pretty much the same as before i started though i do have a slight libido increase but as said earlier nothing like these so called 'feelings' of knowing your 'on'
> 
> The main thing is it's working, maybe not what i expected but better than natty training
> 
> The one thing i'm changing is the amount of times i look in the mirror, lol. Surely checking on a daily basis is gonna be tough to notice the changes, for that reason (as hard as it sounds) i'm gonna have a look every monday and look for the difference  That way i'll know for sure if it's 'kicked' in...


Well the best thing todo is take measurements that what I done pre cycle and it's still not too late to do it now

Me for sure know am on but the scalds are changing every day some days am 74/75 others am 76/77 Anno it comes down to food but I usually eat The same food pre bed meal and roughly the same trough out the day


----------



## AnotherLevel (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm quite resistant to the placebo effect (I never go in with expectations or ideas about something) so I believe all the effects for me have been genuine.

It 'kicked in' around week 3/4 for me. Week 5 onwards the effects were in full swing, that is:

- Back acne, chest acne... a damn lot of it, haven't seen this much since I was a teenager

- Terrible mood swings. I feel like a woman in that sense, I can get quite down, or I can get quite angry and the mood sticks for a day or so...

- Feel quite weak some days, almost a little like I'm coming down with something. I know a lot of people don't get this, could be something in my ROHM but doubt it. Everyone responds differently to gear

- Have gained around 1/4 to half an inch on most of my muscles, legs, forearms, calfs etc... in just the last 4 weeks alone  Not a damn chance I would have gained that much when I was natural over that period of time. So the test is definitely working in that sense... very little bloat so I do believe that is largely muscle gain

- Confidence is amazing. Can talk to females with ease although not sure how much I can really attribute this to the test. Quite sure I am more confident in general though because of it, I will find out when my cycle ends I guess

Hope this helps OP


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I use to feel Test kick about 4-6 weeks into my cycles but now i feel it by week 2 or 3.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

AnotherLevel said:


> I'm quite resistant to the placebo effect (I never go in with expectations or ideas about something) so I believe all the effects for me have been genuine.
> 
> It 'kicked in' around week 3/4 for me. Week 5 onwards the effects were in full swing, that is:
> 
> ...


I had acne before and havent got much but am using accutane on cycle so thats what would have kept it at bay

Also I can relate to the mood swings am a lot more snappier and can change in a instance but it all depends on the situation

Dont get the week feeling tbh a feel really good 

Av had some good gains and had lots of people saying youve gone huge lol

Confidence is right up there too and its brilliant proper loving it not shy at all!

It does help thanks



infernal0988 said:


> I use to feel Test kick about 4-6 weeks into my cycles but now i feel it by week 2 or 3.


I take it that was long esters?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Dowie said:


> I get this too mate but like you i don't see it when i look in the mirror. Atm i feel pretty much the same as before i started though i do have a slight libido increase but as said earlier nothing like these so called 'feelings' of knowing your 'on'
> 
> The main thing is it's working, maybe not what i expected but better than natty training
> 
> The one thing i'm changing is the amount of times i look in the mirror, lol. Surely checking on a daily basis is gonna be tough to notice the changes, for that reason (as hard as it sounds) i'm gonna have a look every monday and look for the difference  That way i'll know for sure if it's 'kicked' in...


http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/drobson207.htm


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

is it not rgiht in saying pharma grade test kicks in before ug test i have the oppotunity to get some alpha pharma i think its called


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Dowie said:


> 500mg a week mate, Pharma grade test aswell, schering testoviron, from a trusted source too so it's good gear. As i said, it's working, just not getting alot of the feelings i read about before starting.


Here is a log with the schering testoviron as said before he didnt complete it

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/172876-log-my-first-cycle-test-deca-dbol.html


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I normally want sex really badly about 45mins after the jab.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rq355 said:


> I had acne before and havent got much but am using accutane on cycle so thats what would have kept it at bay
> 
> Also I can relate to the mood swings am a lot more snappier and can change in a instance but it all depends on the situation
> 
> ...


Yep i only use long esters.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I normally want sex really badly about 45mins after the jab.


any holiday pics? i got swole while you were away mate....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> any holiday pics? i got swole while you were away mate....


lol, no pics mate. Couldnt be assed. Just got p.issed, ate s.hit for a week and didnt go to sleep until the sun came up for 5 days straight :lol:


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dowie said:


> 500mg a week mate, Pharma grade test aswell, schering testoviron, from a trusted source too so it's good gear. As i said, it's working, just not getting alot of the feelings i read about before starting.


strange

i feel super human on just 500mg pharma


----------

